# In or out?



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

When I first got my Kindle, I kept it in the Amazon cover. Then when I got my Oberon, I kept it in that cover. Then, whilst reading the boards, I came across a post that someone said they read their Kindle outside of their covers about 70% of the time. WELL! That really got me thinking!!! What do you do? I always had mine in a cover, but tried to read last night without a cover, and I loved it! So, now, some time in, some time out...u??


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I mix it up a bit. When reading in bed or just reading I take it out of it's cover. However when I want to set it on my lap and do other things i read in cover. Out of the house I always keep the cover on.  

theresam


----------



## biomedtech (Apr 10, 2009)

In the amazon cover, always.  (K1)  I read every night to go to sleep since I am a terrible insomniac.  I read one-handed, on my side, and the cover actually gives me more leverage to hold it without accidentally hitting a button.

While traveling, I feel better knowing that all I have to do is fold the cover closed and the screen is protected.  There is nothing better than a kindle to help kill a 4-hour-plus layover at an airport; you either read while listening to your mp3s or someone will recognize it and you get to while away the time as you have a discussion with them about your kindle.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Always in my M-Edge cover. It's easier to hold, IMO, and props up better if I'm leaning on the couch arm at home.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Always in the original K1 cover, protection from me


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

95% of the time with a cover, I switch between an Oberon, Strangedog and Stylz most of the time but once in a while use the original on my Klassic Kindle.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I keep it in my Oberon when I read, but when I read to my son I have to dress it in my frog Strange Dog.  He requests my Kindle wears a different outfit for him...LOL!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The majority of the time Kindle 1 is in the cover.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a KK (through eBay & it came w/ an M-edge cover). I actually have it out of the cover most of the time; I prefer reading it that way (it feels more comfortable) and I happened to have a "purse organizer" case left over from a long time ago into which my KK fits perfectly w/o it's cover. Once I get my skin (waiting on DecalGirl to get the netbook skin Coffee Break made into a KK skin, then it won't be nekkid and it will still be protected in the purse organizer.


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

I would say that most of the time I simply keep it in it's cover; it's just more convenient for me.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

K1: outside cover, K2:inside.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine stays in my M-Edge cover almost all the time, since it's so comfortable to hold that way. Before the cover arrived, I comfortably read my Kindle nekkid (the Kindle, certainly not me) on a plane trip, just using a pouch to protect the Kindle in my backpack until I had another option.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

I read mine in the Patagonia cover.  It's a bit too heavy and too slippery to read outside the case.

If they put a non-slip coating on the back or a couple of ridges to help hold it, it'd be fine.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually prefer reading my K2 outside of the cover, but I read with it in the cover about 90% of the time.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Probably in the cover 70-80% of the time while reading.  Always in the cover when I put it down someplace--usually onto an easel, cover & all.  Or there's usually a BorsaBella bag right nearby to drop it into if I'm getting up for a few minutes.

I do like to read it "nekkid" because of the light weight, but the cover does provide a better grip sometimes for those of us with hand issues.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I keep my K2 (with the DecalGirl Dissarray skin) in the original Amazon cover all the time.  And I take it with me almost everywhere.  Commute to work on WashDC metrorail for an hour each way.  Read at lunch, etc.  Always in the cover, just like a book.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I read K2 inside the Oberon cover 100% of the time. If I didn't, an Oberon or M-Edge wouldn't really work for me. If I was going to be reading it "naked," I'd keep it in a sleeve, not a cover.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I haven't taken mine out of its Amazon cover since I got it. Never occurred to me to read it totally nekkid. Maybe I'll try that later... it might make me feel a little naughty, though.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

My K1 is always in a cover.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Radar is pretty much always in his Oberon cover.  It may be just my perception, but he seems to connect easier to Whispernet when he is out of the cover, so unless I am downloading, he is covered.  I prefer the lightness of reading without the cover, but it is a protection issue so I don't.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Out of the cover when lying in bed, or in the bath (then I use a ziploc, no cover). The rest of the time I keep it in the cover.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Inside my home I read out of the cover with a decalgirl skin on it. I love the lightweight feel of the K2.  

Outside the house in its M-Edge cover.


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Always in the cover.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine is always in the cover... I tried reading without but just didn't like the feel


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

K1 - always covered.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I always read my Kindle in its cover.  

Ann


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My precious is always in it's cover for optimum protection.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My K1 is always in her cover - first the Amazon cover, then an M-edge, now an Oberon.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

My K2 is always in my Oberon.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Lady Claire is always in her Oberon.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Always out.  I carry K2 in my purse, inside a thin zippered case, and I always read with it without a cover.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Never naked...always covered.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I thought I 'd read Bella out of her cover more often, but I rarely do. The only time she's realloy ever out of it is if I'm changing her skin or koat.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

My Kindle, Trixie, is a never nude.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep Eleanor in her Klassy Oberon Kover at all times!  Love the feel of it!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am a cover on all the time, 24/7 type of person.

L


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Sookie stays in her Dragonfly Pond in Fern Oberon all of the time,100%.

(I have a Tree of Life in saddle that I really thought that I would switch out but I haven't been.  Maybe I will sell it......)


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

My K2, Max is always in his M-Edge cover.
jp


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I almost always read my K1 in the cover.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Always read my K1 without a cover.  I tried, but they are just too bulky feeling for me.  The rubbery back of it makes it easy to hold, and I just like the wedge feel of it in my hands.  I keep it in a BorsaBella sleeve case or my Waterfield sleeve.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

On rare occasions I'll read my K2 inside the M-edge platform cover (only if I need a booklight or want my hands free), the rest of the time I read without any cover.  I always read the KK inside a cover, but much prefer the K2 without one.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

My KK was always in a cover...then I got my K2 and used it for a little while w/out a cover.  I can be klutzy at times, so I just feel better using a cover. I just got an Oberon cover(purple ROH) and a skin for it, so my K2 is stylin' !!


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine stays out of its cover when being read inside the house. But anytime I take it out of the house, be it just on the deck or actually going somewhere, it gets placed in its M-Edge cover. It is also in its cover for safekeeping when I am reading a DTB...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Always in the cover.


----------



## laura99 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have found I prefer reading my K2 without a cover. If I am outside the house, or only have a few minutes to read, I will leave her in the case.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

If I'm not planning to read very long I leave it in the Amazon case if I'm going to be reading for awhile I take it out of the case.  I find it more comfortable to hold without the case on.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I read my K1 in a cover, at home in the original cover but when I go out I take my Oberon.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I only take Ginger out of her cover to show people how thin and light she is. But otherwise she is always in her cover.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine stays in the cover - like having the edge of the M-edge cover to hold onto then my thumb is in just the right spot to turn the pages


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I always read with the cover.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I always read my K2 in its Amazon cover to protect it from the oil of my skin and scratches, same reason I put a skin on it.

Lara Amber


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> I always read my K2 in its Amazon cover to protect it from the oil of my skin and scratches, same reason I put a skin on it.
> 
> Lara Amber


same here


----------



## SmrTyme (Mar 29, 2009)

dressed..always, I am clumsy and forgetful, if I took it out of the cover, I would lose the cover and probably drop my poor kindle


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

Always out.  I just love the feel of the Kindle in my hand.  As a matter of fact, right now she is nekkid, but my Arabian Nights skin is on its way and I am a bit unsure if I am going to like her dressed in a shiny skin.  We'll see!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

My Kindle is always always in its cover. I've heard too many stories of people who insisted on being cover free and then having their Kindles break as a result. It's very comfortable to read with the cover on and I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

In its cover.  I find that it gives me a better grip (especially if I have done the whole before bed lotion on the legs and hands bit  ).  I also like the fact that I don't have to worry about the oils from my skin getting on it.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

K1 - inside

K2 - inside


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I almost find my K2 easier to read when it's in it's Oberon.....I love the sleekness of the K2 but when holding it in one hand for long periods of time my hand [between my thumb and pointer finger] starts to hurt......the Oberon gives me a bit more to "grab" onto and my hand doesn't hurt


----------

